

We need a future where the robots benefit all of us, not just the rich - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/22/opinion/sunday/why-not-utopia.html

======
rdlecler1
The problem with a universal wage is that it doesn't increase the availability
of things like real estate, education, and healthcare. As more people have
money it will create more inflation on these goods and services and then we
are back to where you started except that $2,000/month will be worth the
equivalent of $200/month. I think we would be better off with free education,
expand housing stock in growth centers like NY or SF to bring down the cost of
living.

~~~
huherto
Yeah, these are the three things I worry the most about. Some popular
proposals...

\- Health care. Single payer system. Perhaps expand Medicare by lowering the
age to 60, 55, 50, etc.

\- Subsidized education rather than the current loan based system. Start with
the free community college proposal.

\- Real Estate. This is a hard one. Invest on schools even if they are not in
the good districts. Build appropriate housing for seniors.

------
mycroft-holmes
> We have achieved a level of social equality barely imagined by progressives
> 50 years ago, but economic equality has gotten much worse.

The is essentially the main point of the op-ed. I wish everyone could read
PG's How to Make Wealth.
[http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html)

~~~
tomjen3
That seems like a problem of envy then, which is fine since the onus is now on
the person to solve that himself.

------
jgmmo
They misunderstand the negative income tax. My understanding is it doesn't
require work necessarily. In function, it's a guaranteed basic income. Milton
Friedman on Negative Income Tax --
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtpgkX588nM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtpgkX588nM)

